
Want to be funny? Tell it, don’t read it - mooreds
https://medium.com/@edward_18933/want-to-be-funny-tell-it-dont-read-it-a8270be2bba2
======
boddu
would like to add one more point, you can actually improvise your "flow" by
practicing Journaling. Being yourself will also help.

